# 2011 Yamaha F70LA stalling out in reverse



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

I was having this same issue w/ my f70 over the winter, when it got really cold out. Would stall out occasionally when trying to reverse of the trailer, but no issues once the engine warmed up, or during the summer time. I should mention I found a gas leak coming from one of my fuel injectors, was leaking pretty severely. Replaced an o-ring on the injector and no more leak, also no more stalling out. Only caveat is it's not cold outside anymore. Not sure if those two problems are correlated.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

reedriley8 said:


> I was having this same issue w/ my f70 over the winter, when it got really cold out. Would stall out occasionally when trying to reverse of the trailer, but no issues once the engine warmed up, or during the summer time. I should mention I found a gas leak coming from one of my fuel injectors, was leaking pretty severely. Replaced an o-ring on the injector and no more leak, also no more stalling out. Only caveat is it's not cold outside anymore. Not sure if those two problems are correlated.


I don’t understand why it only happens in reverse, the only difference is the direction the prop shaft turns, everything else is the same as forward.


----------



## on_the_fly_ (Oct 8, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don’t understand why it only happens in reverse, the only difference is the direction the prop shaft turns, everything else is the same as forward.


Good point. It could just be the initial crank of the day, and is not dependent on direction. I always keep my boat on the trailer, so naturally the first time it goes into gear it's in reverse.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

on_the_fly_ said:


> Good point. It could just be the initial crank of the day, and is not dependent on direction. I always keep my boat on the trailer, so naturally the first time it goes into gear it's in reverse.


Yeah I’m not sure it’s exclusive to being in reverse. Like @on_the_fly_ said, from cold start, it’s just a coincidence that you have to reverse to get off the trailer, with some throttle input. Once I was off the trailer and going forward, there’s hardly any throttle input to get to the dock, tie up, and pull the trailer out. By the time I get back to the boat it’s warmed up and ready to go.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm just guessing... but I'd say there is just enough difference in how the throttle is set from idle then faster between forward and reverse... Your real culprit is your motor hasn't warmed up yet. Bet if you started up and allowed it to idle for a minute or three...your problem would disappear.... Be glad you have a relatively new motor - those great old carbed 90 two strokes were notoriously hard starting in the morning -but after that they'd run and start -all day long...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> I'm just guessing... but I'd say there is just enough difference in how the throttle is set from idle then faster between forward and reverse... Your real culprit is your motor hasn't warmed up yet. Bet if you started up and allowed it to idle for a minute or three...your problem would disappear.... Be glad you have a relatively new motor - those great old carbed 90 two strokes were notoriously hard starting in the morning -but after that they'd run and start -all day long...


I did not think of that but I bet you are correct!


----------



## on_the_fly_ (Oct 8, 2021)

I took the boat out on Sunday morning (temperature was upper 50's), and I do believe the culprit in the past was the motor not having time to warm up properly. Here's why:

-90% of the time I have a fishing buddy with me, who will back the truck down the ramp while I'm in the boat. I pop the safety hook when the boat gets close to the water, and then as soon as the motor touches water I crank it up and bump it into reverse. Usually a pretty smooth process, assuming the motor doesn't stall out. Keep in mind the motor is going into reverse very soon after starting in this scenario. 

-The other 10% of the time I fish I am by myself, so I have to take a different approach to launching the skiff (and was the case this weekend). On Sunday morning I backed the trailer down and cranked the motor up, letting it idle for a few minutes since no other boats were waiting. I got on the throttle pretty hard to get the boat off the trailer, and the motor handled it just fine. Definitely gave it more juice than the scenario where a buddy is backing the trailer down, but having a couple minutes to warm up seems to be all she wanted.


----------

